# fishing sinkers



## buoy marker (Apr 16, 2009)

was thinking of buying a bank sinker mold thatmakes 2,3,4,5 oz bank sinkers should this be a good choice for fishing pensacola ,i really do not want to have to buy any specialty sinkers ,there is also a flat bank sinker mold that claims not to roll around on the bottom as much thatmakes3,4,5,oz sizes thanks new to the area and not sure of the best sizes and types for the piers and bridges


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

i personally have always used pyramids unless in high current situations i use the flat bank sinkers never used the tear drop type bank sinkers hope that helps a lil


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

i use pyramids too. id say most of the time i use 2-4 oz lead.



ive seen spark plugs used on bob sykes, and catch fish... so im sure just about anything will be fine


----------



## buoy marker (Apr 16, 2009)

thank you for the input ,i think i might go with the bank mold it has the most bang for the buck ,being it makes 4 sizes and maybe i could trade if need be .I bought 40lbs of lead today for .50 lb maybe you could suggest the most needed sizes for fishing the sykes bridge and the pensacola pier thanks again


----------



## buoy marker (Apr 16, 2009)

are you using pyramids because of a strong current here atSykes and the Pensacola pier,or is itjust you preference thanks for your help ,really don't want to invest in the wrong style of sinkers


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

ever decide on a sinker type?



interested in selling any weights? and for how much?


----------

